# widget info.plist



## p4bl0 (4 Mai 2005)

Bonjour !

Je voudrais avoir si quelqu'un pouvait me montrait un exemple de fichier info.plist de widget, parce que je n'est pas l'appli qui peut les créer et je ne sait pas comment cela doit se présenter...


merci


----------



## brome (4 Mai 2005)

Salut !

Pour voir un exemple de fichier Info.plist, il te suffit de récupérer n'importe quel widget pour Dashboard (on en trouve déjà plein sur le net, en plus de ceux fournis avec Tiger). Puis tu fais CTRL-clic sur le widget, tu choisis "Afficher le contenu du paquet", et... hop ! En comagnie du fichier principal du widget se trouve un fichier Info.plist !


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Mai 2005)

Ah ben oui, c'est con...mais j'y avait pas pensé.

merci


----------

